# Heat vs Magic - Sunday 8pm - Sunshine Network



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Heat vs. Magic 
Oct. 15 @ 8 p.m. 

The Orlando Magic hook up with a familiar foe when they take on Shaquille O'Neal and the Miami Heat. It will be Shaq's first game against Orlando since joining the Heat over the summer. The game is available in NBA-designated Magic territory only.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Heat vs. Magic
> Oct. 15 @ 8 p.m.
> 
> The Orlando Magic hook up with a familiar foe when they take on Shaquille O'Neal and the Miami Heat. It will be Shaq's first game against Orlando since joining the Heat over the summer. The game is available in NBA-designated Magic territory only.


LOL..i lik ehow yous aid magic territory..sweet..i can watch it..im in jvill


----------



## TommyAngel21 (Oct 5, 2004)

If we win this...even though its preseason i think it shows some big improvements for us, i have Miama as the better team but i want our Magic to win this, just to prove some things to all the people saying they cant do it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Apparently I was incorrect. I thought that game was this Sunday, but it is actually next Friday. The Heat play the Rockets on Sunday night.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I was about to say... the 15th isn't a Sunday.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I was about to say... the 15th isn't a Sunday.


Yeah, not sure where I got that from. For some reason I thought it was this Sunday all along.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

the game is tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

It's going to be a good game. I finally get to see how Shaq looks on the Heat. D.Howard looks like he's for real also.

MIAMI - 93
ORLANDO - 92

The Heat are clearly the better team so they'll win the game. But since this is the preseason the final score will be close because the magic have a really deep team compared to the Heat. 

I like the Heat territory better even though its smaller, because a lot of northern Florida is farmland from what I've seen. Orlando is a pretty cool place though.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq may not play, and the game isnt on television in S Florida (not sure if it is or not in Orl and Central Florida) I think Magic will win this one, since we are being extra precautionary with Shaq. Just a preseaon game anyway.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also isnt this your 3rd pre season game?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> also isnt this your 3rd pre season game?


yes 3rd preseason..

if shaq doesn't play, I don't see how the Magic can lose.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Its on NBA TV so ill be watching


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> yes 3rd preseason..
> ...


well yea, ur probably right. Even if shaq doesnt play, Van Gundy said we are still going to run our offense the same way if he was, just to practice. That means through Doleac, who is a very solid backup, but will take a huge role tonight just so the others could practice movement and such like shaq was there

also, this is only our 2nd game, so thats another advantage u have over us. We wont be as prepared and only playing builds chemistry, so u will obviously have more of that


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Preview of Tonight's Game 



> With the acquisition of former Magic star Shaquille O’Neal in the off-season, the Heat opened eyes and made teams in the big-man deprived Eastern Conference shutter before the season even began. Some critics site his declining age as too much to base a whole franchise around, but Shaq responded by reportedly dropping over 30 pounds in the summer and vowing to bring a championship to Miami. And he’s not alone - the Heat have two returning starters in the talented Dwayne Wade and Eddie Jones, and 18-year old swingman Dorrell Wright is turning heads down south. Look for the Heat to do much more of what they did in their last meeting with the Magic - pound the ball inside to control the game. Miami will also try to utilize their defensive-friendly system to put pressure on what appears to be a turnover-friendly Magic team thus far this year. However, with nine new faces themselves, look for sloppy play on both sides of the ball.
> 
> The Heat aren’t the only team with a new look this season. The Magic should be able to help the differential in the paint with a few legitimate - and healthy - post players this season, but Orlando must cut down on fouls in order to be effective on defense. But who’s to say that’s a bad thing, if one of the league’s worst free-throw shooters is on the other end of those fouls. Orlando has had two games to get ready for this tough test, with Head Coach Johnny Davis using many of those minutes to experiment with lineups and combinations out on the court. He should get a chance to do that again, as the Magic are expecting a full complement of players to face Miami, including Grant Hill and Pat Garrity. The Magic’s priority against the Heat should be to cut down on turnovers, which will only get better with more experience and team cohesion.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Johnny Davis said he was going to start tightening up his rotation. Our starters should see some pretty decent mins tonight, including Hill.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> yes 3rd preseason..
> ...


well we did...i dont know how but we did...damn all does turnovers...we need some time to gel...its hard to understand why miami's bench player beat our starters....maybe we're just not good enough...hmmmm....nah...hmmm....nahhhh


----------

